# Updated Flowerhorn Shots.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This post got lost in the update, so... comment again and make me happy.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Thats got some great color on it...I like it







Nice looking tank too


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice fish.....again....lol


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

NICE TANK... agian.

what plant are you using in the background?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

The look like those reptile plants to me. Neat set up! Nice colourations, surely that fish must have been bred in Toronto or Quebec, not Ottawa :laugh:


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ya i think hes said before those are those plants you siction cup to the back of a reptile tank. btw ur flowerhorn is one of the best on the site


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

One word Sir-QUALITY-thats all that comes to mind when I see this specimen-


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeup. They're the Exoterra terrarium plants. Using primarily the 'ficus' ones in this tank. They create a great background and lots of good cover for the fish to go hiding in.

Thanks again about the compliments on the fish itself. I'm happy that he didn't turn out to be a complete flop in terms of colours and such. For $20 - couldn't pass it up. And I'm happy I didn't. He's more than a fish now, he's like a household pet, haha.

I'm also glad I took the time to redo the tank. For those that didn't catch it before... The tank had black gravel and was pretty barren with only a few pieces of driftwood in it. Made for an ugly site and I didn't like it much. I was constantly switching out the gravel for attempts at blacker and blacker. It was costing me a fortune. This redo costed me NOTHING as I had everything laying about already from the gravel to the rocks to the plants. So it worked out well.:nod:


----------



## Miro_bolant (Nov 13, 2006)

mettle, i love the way you decorated ur tank,
not to sound like i want to copy ur idea but i would love to make that sort of set up in my Snakheads next large tank. If its possible can u give me the run down on how you did it, how u set up the plants. I also have alot of those hagning around because of my previous reptile tanks. any info would be appreciated...btw love the pics...keep them coming!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i dont like FH but damn he looks amazing


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

now thats a beautiful thing...great pics


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Great looking FH. They do have amazing personalities. mine allows me to pet it if I chose. I don't but when I have to move her out of the way she lets me brush my hand to push her away.
Like a little puppy. Too bad she doesn't play well with others.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking flower you have there


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

looking go0d fo0


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Appreciate it! And if my flowerhorn wasn't a senseless food gobbling machine I'm sure he'd give ya'll a big thanks as well.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice, as said before, I like how you have made an effort to make in an attractive tank, unlike most large cichlid keepers I know.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, it's quite hard to keep clean. But at the end of the day I think it's worth it. It's in a room where things need to look nice. I don't want a bare tank with only gravel. That's so uninteresting to me.

I thought about selling off my flowerhorn and turning his tank into some type of habitat for small lizards and amphibians but couldn't bring myself to do it. He's too enjoyable to have around.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Yeah, it's quite hard to keep clean. But at the end of the day I think it's worth it. It's in a room where things need to look nice. I don't want a bare tank with only gravel. That's so uninteresting to me.
> 
> I thought about selling off my flowerhorn and turning his tank into some type of habitat for small lizards and amphibians but couldn't bring myself to do it. He's too enjoyable to have around.


u would end up regreting .....nice Flower horn....liken the set up too...everybody got there own taste..whats his personality like?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Very nice, as said before, I like how you have made an effort to make in an attractive tank, unlike most large cichlid keepers I know.


Well he is using an ingenious trick that I think more large cichlid keepers should learn, fake (and cheap) plants. Dollar store ones work too and you dont have to worry about the cichlid destroying them. Personally I find rockwork and driftwood to be other good 'big cichlid' decoration tricks.

Does he try to move or rearrange those plants?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

face2006 said:


> Very nice, as said before, I like how you have made an effort to make in an attractive tank, unlike most large cichlid keepers I know.


Well he is using an ingenious trick that I think more large cichlid keepers should learn, fake (and cheap) plants. Dollar store ones work too and you dont have to worry about the cichlid destroying them. Personally I find rockwork and driftwood to be other good 'big cichlid' decoration tricks.

Does he try to move or rearrange those plants?
[/quote]

He's pretty good and doesn't really re-arrange anything. So far as I've noticed, anyway. Never really has.

I tried doing just rockwork and driftwood before and it was lacking something. That's why I like this look with the plants. Plus it makes for a nice 3d background that he can hide in.

I never thought about using dollar store plants. Though I'd be afraid that they wouldn't be aquarium safe... At the end of the day, fake plants are the way to go with messy fish. No worries about them getting destroyed and when they get too messed up you can just yank 'em out and clean 'em off.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

My carpintis just bred and laid eggs on dollar store plants.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll have to check that out for future projects. I was going to look into it for my turtle tank I'm planning, anyway, and possibly also my snake tank.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

nice FH love the colour


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I'll have to check that out for future projects. I was going to look into it for my turtle tank I'm planning, anyway, and possibly also my snake tank.


I always test things out on guppies or other less valuables. I dont know for sure that all those dollar store plants are made the same...


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

sweet fh man i want one ooo our tank look super any tip on keeping one


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> sweet fh man i want one ooo our tank look super any tip on keeping one


Best tips for keeping a flowerhorn are plenty of water changes and good quality food. Beyond that there's no real trick to it.

As for the tank. Regular gravel vacs and knowing where to place things is all it takes to make something look nice. And selecting the right plants/gravel and other decor can sometimes be key as well.


----------

